# proyecto de ensamble con pic



## manuel de jesus carvajal (Mar 11, 2006)

quisiera obtener información de un programa y software para un pic, el proyecto es de ensamblar cables en un conector y identificar la secuencia y los posibles errores  de cavidad equivocada, secuencia de insercion asi como el ensamble terminado ok


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 11, 2006)

manuel de jesus carvajal dijo:
			
		

> quisiera obtener información de un programa y software para un pic, el proyecto es de ensamblar cables en un conector y identificar la secuencia y los posibles errores  de cavidad equivocada, secuencia de insercion asi como el ensamble terminado ok



Compañero, permitame sugerirle leer el reglamento, esta prohibido abrir varios temas con la misma finalidad, debe de tener paciencia.

En cuanto  a lo que pide, que es lo que usted entiende por software y programa???? Acaso piensa conectarlo a la PC???? Los acbles en el otro extremo a que estan conectados??? tal vez lo mejor sería utilizar un arreglo de compuertas lógicas pero no puedo sugerirle nada por que no es usted lo suficientemente específico acerca de lo que quiere.

Saludos


----------



## manuel de jesus carvajal (Abr 4, 2006)

quiero algun programa de un pic para la secuencia de activacion de un interruptor y luego otro y asi sucesivamante, pero que al momento de activar un interruptor se encienda un led y luego el otro led segun el numero de interruptores. quisiera hacer el programa con algun pic con suficientes entradas y salidas cual me recomiendan...................


----------



## kain589 (Abr 4, 2006)

Creo que deberias definir y adelantar el desarrollo mucho mas del proyecto antes de pedir ayuda, es cosa de ponerse a buscar y a hacer codigo y desarrlollar el hardware


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 4, 2006)

manuel de jesus carvajal dijo:
			
		

> quiero algun programa de un pic para la secuencia de activacion de un interruptor y luego otro y asi sucesivamante, pero que al momento de activar un interruptor se encienda un led y luego el otro led segun el numero de interruptores. quisiera hacer el programa con algun pic con suficientes entradas y salidas cual me recomiendan...................



Si lo que quiere es que al presionar un interruptor se encienda su respectivo led, le adjunto el código, lo ensamblé hace poco y funciona sin errores.

Saludos


----------

